# Katja Burkard ohne Locken und Schuhpanne vor und nach der Punkt 12 sendung am 31.05.2012 2x



## DER SCHWERE (31 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## Carys (1 Juni 2012)

*Witzig!!*


----------



## Cenaturis (1 Juni 2012)

danke! mehr solche bilder braucht das land, katja is ne hübsche!


----------



## Dakkar1000 (1 Juni 2012)

So sieht Katja ja auch nicht schlecht aus aber als Rauschgoldengel gefällt sie mir doch besser


----------



## backs01 (1 Juni 2012)

gut


----------



## Fernsehjunkie (1 Juni 2012)

Dankeschön für die Bilder


----------



## porky25 (1 Juni 2012)

He,he. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Juni 2012)

Katja hat sehr schöne lange Haare.


----------



## TobiasB (2 Juni 2012)

Da hat wohl Dr Mach mächtig nachgeholfen.


----------



## tucco (2 Juni 2012)

nice


----------



## robk22 (2 Juni 2012)

danke, auch ne Art von oops


----------



## PLuna (15 Juni 2012)

Hat da auch einer ein HD Video?


----------



## Punisher (15 Juni 2012)

Katja gefällt mir


----------



## Jone (15 Juni 2012)

Danke für die Pics von Katja


----------



## Fitzemann (24 Juni 2012)

Wirklich ne gaaaanz nette


----------



## Don76 (10 Sep. 2012)

Ohne Locken sieht sie richtig scharf aus. Das könnte sie ruhig öfter mal machen.


----------



## angel55 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke mehr davon


----------



## matula (25 Sep. 2012)

danke dafür


----------



## krupsorchestro (26 Sep. 2012)

schuhpannen sind blöd


----------



## Vragent (26 Sep. 2012)

Die Sendung habe ich durch Zufall gesehen... Konnte gar nicht wegschalten, weil Katja so scharf ausgesehen hat...


----------



## King8 (26 Sep. 2012)

Echt scharf!!


----------



## penguinnr66 (5 Okt. 2012)

Scharfe Katja....


----------



## simonweber (5 Okt. 2012)

ja die ist nicht so schlecht


----------



## Schore86 (11 Juli 2013)

klasse, diese bilder habe ich gesucht  mfg


----------



## rolle123 (12 Juli 2013)

Klasse Danke


----------



## adrealin (12 Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank,


----------



## sokrates02 (12 Juli 2013)

Danke schöne Bilder....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stulle84 (14 Juli 2013)

Mit Locken ist sie hübscher


----------



## pato64 (30 Juli 2014)

Das erste Mal, dass sie mir gefällt...sieht ohne Locken sehr gut aus !


----------



## HarryTriPotter (1 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für Katja


----------

